# LFV-BW on the highway to hell



## willmalwassagen (19. Oktober 2015)

Der neue ,fusionierte Landesverband Baden-Württemberg ist momentan dabei, alle Fehler für die der Bundesverband  immerhin 2 Jahre benötigt hat innerhalb weniger Wochen zu beghen.
Da werden wir einen zahnlosen, nur aufs Kassieren (momentan mit  bester Aussicht fürs nichtstun ohne Ende Gelder anzuhäufen) Verband gestaltet bekommen.
Ein Gesamtpräsidium mit ca. 40 Leuten und weiteren 40 Ehrenamtlichen die für den Verband unterwegs sein sollen.
Und momentan mit 12 Angestellten. Die die arbeiten in Teilzeit, aber 6 Biologen in Vollzeit. 3 davon als Geschäftsführer weil Biologen anerkannter Weise die besten betriebswirtschaftlichen Kenntnisse als Geschäftsführer haben.
Ein Präsident der vor wenigen Monaten von seinem Verein wegen unfähigkeit  abgewählt wurde (Karlsruhe). Vizepräsidenten die bisher nix in ihrern Verbänden geleistet haben. Man kann sowas die versammelte inkompetenz nennen. Sinnlose Geldversenkungsprojekte und verschachtelte Gesellschaften. Keine transparenz bei der Vergabe von Aufträgen und was es sonst so alles gibt. 
Da wird wohl auch wieder darüber nachgedacht dem Bundesverband beizutreten. Natürlich, unfähige Verbandsleute vereinigt euch. In der  Masse seid ihr auch nicht klüger aber der Einzelne fällt nicht mehr auf.

#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LFV-BW on the highway to hell*

Ich sag/schreib nix zu B-W-Verbänden, sonst komm ich doch noch in Knast.. ;-))


----------



## Burney (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LFV-BW on the highway to hell*

Doch,bitte. Klärt uns auf. Ich brauch Argumente für die nächste MGV. Letztes Jahr hat der Sosat ein paar Märchen erzählt und schon wurde gegen einen Verbandsaustritt gestimmt


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LFV-BW on the highway to hell*

Da reicht bereits dieser kuschende, vollkommen irrationale und unsoziale Nachtruhe-Blödsinn von Verbandsseite, der bei kürzlicher Petitionsablehnung quasi wörtlich von der Politik als Begründung genutzt wurde.

Ursprünglich entstanden und formuliert, als die damalige schwarze Landesregierung das Nachtangelverbot abschaffen wollte und der BW-Verband sich DAGEGEN ausgesprochen hat

--> gibt's hier im Board genuch dazu. Einfach mal durchlesen und ungläubig staunen.

Das ist sozusagen bis heute ein trauriger "running gag", den wir wohl auf unbestimmte Zeit auch nicht loswerden werden. Weil die BW-Typen immer noch so ticken.

Und dass die jetzt womöglich auch noch in den komplett nutzlosen BV zurückwollen, ist echt der Oberabschuss.

Haben IMO wirklich den "Bitterling des Jahres in Gammelrost" verdient.

Einfach nur vollkommen unterirdisch.


----------



## Smanhu (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LFV-BW on the highway to hell*

Unglaublich!!! Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen!
Eigentlich hab ich nur drauf gewartet, dass von den Oberhelden hier in BW noch einer draufgelegt wird!
Die sind die absolute Spitze und einmalig hier in ganz Deutschland. 
Und dann noch zurück in den BV.... oh yeah#r!!! Das gibt 5 faule Tomaten für umme!!!!
Man liest hier immer was andere LVerbände so verzapfen aber hier in BW könnte man 10 Kreuze machen wenn man hier nen LV wie bspw. Bayern oder SH hätte! 
Zum Glück muss ich nur übern Rhein und das schaff ich in 10 Minuten. BW bleibt für mich weiterhin passè was die Angelei angeht!!!!|smash:


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LFV-BW on the highway to hell*

Ich glaube, der "Test" für den LV ist hier in BW mit eindeutig(st)em Ergebnis schnell abgeschlossen


----------



## willmalwassagen (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: LFV-BW on the highway to hell*

Ex Karlsruhe Vorstand Oberacker will Jürgen Hauck vom BSV als Kandidat für den Bezirk Nordbaden und damit als Vizepräsident im LFV-BW. Damit wäre auch ein DAFV Hardliner im neuen Präsidium und der Weg zur  Mitgliedschaft im DAFV kürzer.
Witz des Jahres: Der BSV hat die Fusion nicht mitgemacht und würde zum Dank dafür einen Vizepräsidenten im LFV-BW erhalten.


----------

